
GAN Lab: An Interactive, Visual Experimentation Tool for GANs - dsr12
https://poloclub.github.io/ganlab/
======
indiesolver
Great visualization! Is it based on
[https://distill.pub](https://distill.pub)? See, e.g.,
[https://distill.pub/2017/momentum/](https://distill.pub/2017/momentum/)

~~~
skadamat
This is actually probably based on Tensorflow Playground -
[https://github.com/tensorflow/playground](https://github.com/tensorflow/playground)
\- made by some of the Distill.pub people :)

